# 3rd/final funded ICSI, 8 follicles, 1 egg collected but immature, no ET



## xxMshellyMxx (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello,

I'm wondering if anybody has a similar story, or indeed can advise what went wrong.  Just had our 3rd final funded treatment and it all ended so badly, I'm still numb and can't understand what went wrong.

First 2 cycles went smoothly:
#1 - 6 eggs collected, 5 mature for ICSI, 3 fertlised but only 2 made to day 3 for transfer (4&5 cells).  Ended BFN
#2 - 9 eggs collected, 6 mature for ICSI, again 3 fertilised and only 2 made it to day 3 for transfer (5&6 cells). Ended BFN
#3 - 1 egg collected, immature and unusable - devastated.

I am even more confused because with it being our last final funded treatment, me and DH made such a valliant effort to abstein from alcohol completely for about a month before treatment, we've both been taking our conception vits, I was also taking CoQ10 as the Dr's keep banging on about the reason for failure is 'poor egg quality'.  

The only differences were first 2 cycles I stimmed for 11 days and this last cycle i stimmed for 10 days, i also seemed to have less follicles than in the first 2 cycles and wonder if they had me take the trigger too early and didn't give the eggs enough time to grow.  The other difference was the trigger shot, first 2 cycles I was given Pregnyl and this last one, Ovitrelle.  

We were told after EC that all the follicles were flushed twice but only the one egg was found in all my follicles.  It just doesn't make sense at all.

In previous meetings me and DH confronted them as to why they have had me on the Long Protocol for every round, especially with an AMH level of 7.75.  We asked if they were going to do anything differently each time and even asked if they would consider doing short protocol for the next round, but each time we have been told that this is the best protocol for us and fobbed off with the excuse of poor egg quality and if we were to use DE then we would probably be successful.  Unfortunately we feel like our opinion/suggestions haven't been taken into consideration at all, but you have to trust them, they are the experts after all!

We have had our review meeting set to 22 January and really can't wait until then to find out what they feel went wrong, but am expecting them to say it was due to my poor egg quality that was the reason why only 1 (immature) egg was collected.

I've been doing a bit of research (whilst recovering from EC) and apparently there is no such thing as an 'empty' follicle, it just means that the egg is too immature and sticks to the follicle and can't be moved, so this is another reason why I'm wondering if they had me trigger too early.

Anybody else had same/similar experience that can shed some light?

Shelly xx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh hun, how frustrating and upsetting for you   Your clinic sounds like mine. We've had three NHS cycles too and the only thing they changed in all three was to up my stimms by 75ius after the first bfn. I have an AMH of 3.64 and when I queried it, was told there's no real difference between long and short protocol  And we've been told our Bfn's are down to 'diminishing egg quality' too. It makes me really cross when clinics are not prepared to explore reasons why and then attempt to change the next cycle as a result of their findings. I'm currently 'in discussion' with my clinic about improving my lining as it wasn't thick enough for ET last cycle - they haven't suggested anything, and have dismissed my suggestions.  

In my opinion, if you had less than two or three follicles over 18mm at your scan before the trigger, they shouldn't have asked you to trigger. From what I understand, it's only when they get to about that size that they might contain eggs likely to be mature enough at collection. What size were your follicles?

If we have to/can afford a private cycle in future (we have some frosties so praying they'll work), we definitely won't be going back to the clinic where we've had our NHS treatment.

I hope you get some answers hun   xx


----------

